# شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%



## ام رفوني (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كيفكم ان شاءالله بخيرر
اليوم جايبه لكم شنط 
الشنط جميعها تقليد هاي كوالتي 100% 
صناعه ايطاليه 
يجي مع كل شنطه السريال نمبر+كتيب تعليمات +كيس الغبار +الكرت 
الأسعار ثابته نرجو عدم الأحراج 
مدة وصول الشنطه من تاريخ دفعك للمبلغ كامل تتراوح بين 15 الا 20 يوم كحد اقصى ان شاء الله 
نحن نتكفل بشحنها من الخارج اما الشحن الداخلي تتكفل فيه الزبونه بواسطة فيديكس 120 ريال او الزاجل من 10 الى 25 ريال او
البريد الممتاز على حسب الوزن 
مهمتنا تنتهي بعد ان نبلغكم برقم بوليصة شحنتكم ولكن يهمنا رايكم بعد وصولها 

رضاكم غايتنا احبتي
شنطة برادا
الون اورنج
سعرهاا 1200 






















شنطة برادا الون بني بــ1200





















شنطة فندي سعرهاا 1000 رياال

























شنطة فندي السعر 1200











شنطة ميو ميو سعرها 900 ريال





















شنطة ميو ميو سعرها 1000 ريااال




















مسوووقه


----------



## ام رفوني (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## ام رفوني (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## ام رفوني (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## ام رفوني (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## ام رفوني (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## ام رفوني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## ام رفوني (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## ام رفوني (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## ام رفوني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## ام رفوني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## ام رفوني (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## ام رفوني (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## ام رفوني (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## ام رفوني (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شنط هااي كوالتي طبق الاصل 100%*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------

